# 1.5 Mbps to 8 Mbps



## silverwolf82587 (Jul 4, 2004)

yesturday i got my dsl modem. today i got a router. before i installed the router and connected straight to my pc it said 1.5 Mbps but when it is thru my router it says connected at 8 Mbps.

whats the deal? that cant be the actual speed can it?

thanx.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Try the speedtests available here. http://pcpitstop.com/internet/default.asp

edit: This is probably better. lot less ads too. 
http://www.bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's not the actual speed. The router does nothing to enhance the speed of your DSL connection.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

found this one sits in tray runs auto as often as you set it to and you can check the results when ever you feel like it
http://lsm-download.tcpiq.com/downloads/LineSpeedMeter.exe


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

2 devices can connect to each other faster than you broadband connection, my work station is connect at 1Gbps to the local server, so thats the speed between the 2 devices, like your machine connected to the router.

That doesn't mean my computer is connected to the internet at 1Gbps, just the 2 devices are transfering at that speed to and from each other.

Your braodband service at 1.5, is still 1.5.

MD


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

my adsl service is up to 8mg occasionally it will spike at 6.5mg but generally sits in the 2.3 to 2.6mg zone if your isp connection is 1.5mg you can expect it to be below this in it's actual speed
you can use this to check your speed
http://www.tcpiq.com/tcpIQ/LineSpeed/Download/


----------



## silverwolf82587 (Jul 4, 2004)

yes i understand they are two seperate things...

yur lan 100 mbps (mine)
and dsl 1.5 mbps (internet)

but it was showing two icons in the taskbar one said my dsl connection rated at 8 mbps and one for my lan which stated 100 mbps

was router just being dumb? or more likely the user...

my new router combines the two into one single icon.

i just didnt understand why it showed two and where did it get the 8 from?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the lan shows 100mg connection speed to the local network
the other the connection to the internet which gives a maximun speed of 8mg
when the dsl connection goes down the icon does not show
if you have not ticked the box at the bottom of the of tc/ip connections box to show icon you will not see it
the two screens in each icon are send and receive


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The way mine works is it shows the 1000/100/54/10Mbps connection from my station to the router, and the 10Mbps connection between the router and my cable modem. Thay may be what your 8Mbps is.


----------

